# Bucks County, PA Meetup (Philly Suburbs) in August?



## dry3210 (Jul 11, 2008)

Date options: 
August 16th (Saturday)
August 17th (Sunday)
August 23rd (Saturday)
August 24th (Sunday)
We'll let voting go for a week or so, majority wins if theres interest

Time: Around 1ish

Location: Tyler Park. Its got water, people, sports, wildlife, fields, woods, etc, you know..stuff to take pics of!

Tyler State Park 
101 Swamp Rd.
Newtown, PA 18940-1151

I have no problem buying some Pepsi/Water, Burgers/Dogs if people are willing to chip in some monies to help cover it.

Let me know if you're interested or have any ideas. I really don't really have any ideas of what to do besides take pictures and talk about picture taking but open to whatever you guys got in mind. 

Let me know

Info on the park = http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/tyler.aspx


----------

